# Limping again after TPLO surgery over 3 months ago



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just got back from beach vacation where we took all 3 dogs, Pancho, who had the surgery dec 27' 2013, was cleared after his 8 week X-ray , didn't limp at all entire time away, after running and playing on the beach every day and rough housing with his siblings. Last night after seeing his cousin for first time in 3 weeks, he started not bearing weight on that leg! I am going to call the vet today but wondering what on earth he could have done! Is it possible to reinjure there paired knee? He is holding it up like before surgery!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Jen1959 said:


> Just got back from beach vacation where we took all 3 dogs, Pancho, who had the surgery dec 27' 2013, was cleared after his 8 week X-ray , didn't limp at all entire time away, after running and playing on the beach every day and rough housing with his siblings. Last night after seeing his cousin for first time in 3 weeks, he started not bearing weight on that leg! I am going to call the vet today but wondering what on earth he could have done! Is it possible to reinjure there paired knee? He is holding it up like before surgery!


Uh oh, I hope he didnt overdo it.... it really takes a bit longer than 3 months to fully heal (DH for ex had abdominal surgery and the surgeon says really for 100% strength back in the muscles, thats 9 months).....


Def get him checked out. I am sure they can repair it, but aint cheap is it? Our dog had 2-- one in both knees...


----------



## Jen1959 (Jan 29, 2014)

Got him checked out at vet yesterday, even tho he had quit limping as of yesterday morning. She says he is fine, probably just bumped it while playing with his cousin. He is not limping anymore


----------

